# surprise from a local pet store :)



## jessierose2006 (Dec 1, 2010)

Ok so as all of you know i have a snake and i had to stop tonight on my way home and get some more feeders. well i went into the store and theyve never had fancies before and lo and behold they had like 12 young (maybe 1-1 1/2 months old) colored mice  so of course me being the sucker i am for colored meeses :roll: i now have a pied blue satin doe (deep blue) and WOWSERS i believe it is a tri (recessive yellow and blue or possibly seal and white) also doe ANGORA ( could be satin but it doesnt have a super shiny coat) AND now have a place to sell some of my little mices to if i have too many and no buyers as pets

        

only problem is now i have lots of squeaking going on in the bottom cage and when i tried to move one of the does in with my other does who i had removed from the buck a week ago and the one doe who has never had a problem with anyone suddenly started chasing the little on and then started chasing the black she was fine with so i removed the little one and now things are back to normal should i have left the little on in the box and put her and the box in the cage so they could see and smell her but no get to her??? as i really dont want to put her by herself.

ALSO the pied blue is a biter is there any way to stop this she bites me and is super jumpy when i try to take her out and when she is out she chomps on my fingers :evil:


----------



## danniixx (Apr 11, 2009)

For the biting, what I usually do with mine is leave my hand in no matter how much it hurts, because they want you to pee off and by removing yourself, they are getting what they wanted. Whereas if you leave it in there, they learn that you will do it whether they want you in the territory or not.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Give the blue doe a few days to settle in. It's stressful for a mousie to be moved and letting her be for a few days will probably help. Then try to get her to come into your hand to get a treat . You could also try to get her into a tube, box, or whatever and pick her up that way and let her get your scent near your face and hair.

Does that have been bred can be very, very territorial.

I'd love to see pictures of your new meeces.


----------



## jessierose2006 (Dec 1, 2010)

ok ill try to load some soon. i cant find the usb cord to the camera lol. i might wait til this weekend so the pied blue might be settled and not run away while im taking a pic


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

Your tri is probably a piebald blue tan, not a tri.


----------



## jessierose2006 (Dec 1, 2010)

but it has yellowish spots (very similar to my pied recessive yellow/ brindle i had a pic of up in the intro section) all over the top of it body with a few darker spotches here and there. she had 5 that looked like the one i got some had better color :?: ..... :idea: distribution.

i did however notice it has no spots on its belly and its belly does look possibly a tad darker than white but my lighting is bad in the bedroom ill check tomorrow to be sure


----------



## jessilynn (Jul 9, 2010)

She diffinantly is not tri, probably broken brindle


----------



## jessierose2006 (Dec 1, 2010)

darn again. oh well shes still cool looking for a petstore mouse and just too darn cute i was really shocked when i got home and inspected further to find she was an angora.

Now im prolly going to breed her to my satin angora himi is this a bad idea will he mess up the babies coloring on any possible brindles or will i not get brindles.


----------



## jessierose2006 (Dec 1, 2010)

CORRECTION----------

I have a pied chocolate satin doe.

still not sure on the other she has NO belly color at all


----------



## bethmccallister (Mar 5, 2010)

Brindle is dominant on the A locus (A^vy) and Himi is recessive on the A locus and has c-locus as c(h)c. All of your mice would be Brindles and have crazy c locus alleles to figure out. If she is tan and a brindle she would be A^vy/a(t) and mixing those isn't really desirable as far as improving a standard color so you would want to breed away from that.


----------



## bethmccallister (Mar 5, 2010)

Sorry just saw that the doe is actually Chocolate? Chocolate is a/a - b/b and Himi is a/a - c(h)c. You can mix these too just fine and get some standardized babies, except the pied part. You would want to not breed the pied himi offspring and just the regular himi's.


----------



## jessierose2006 (Dec 1, 2010)

Yes the pied chocolate and the whatever it is are both does lol. 
What happens if you breed pied himis to himis? are pied himis bad?
ok. and black should darken himi points right?


----------



## bethmccallister (Mar 5, 2010)

Pied himi to himi would be all pied carriers. It all depends on your breeding goal as far as piebald goes, but if you're breeding towards standard it can be an issue because the standard for Himi's and Siamese is to be free from spotting. Breeding to a good black mouse would increase the points some but the black you want is from a mouse that has solid black ears, black toes and solid or self. I bred my Himi (poor color) to a poor black and it helped them some but not really much, lol.


----------



## jessierose2006 (Dec 1, 2010)

ok i see. so since my himi has recessive spotting already (and a spot on the tip of his tail) would i want to stay away from all pied breedings and any pied breedings i do get rid of the himis in the litter.


----------



## bethmccallister (Mar 5, 2010)

With my show breeder hat on I say "yes"


----------



## jessierose2006 (Dec 1, 2010)

ok good  getting something down right lol

so more on the brindles (possible brindles) x himi ---- what does himi do to brindle coloring? Would it matter if you had a brindle with no actual brindle pattern ( yellow coloring no brown)?


----------



## bethmccallister (Mar 5, 2010)

> what does himi do to brindle coloring?


I really don't have that information but it would probably make a crazy looking mouse. Unmarked brindles are still brindles genetically so I don't think it would be any different. I'm still learning too though so someone else might know for sure.


----------



## jessierose2006 (Dec 1, 2010)

oh ok. i thought you had said himi x brindle was a bad idea thats why i was asking. 
i cant wait to breed them. im gonna wait till the other 3 have babies first and those babies are gone before i try breeding another trio.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

If all you want is cute baby mousies that's the way to go. It'd be real tangle trying to figure out what the babies would look like beforehand, though. Could be fun,


----------



## jessierose2006 (Dec 1, 2010)

ok. yeah im not real super worried about show mice as there arent that many shows on this side of the states. I think id be happy just getting a variety of colors i will try to keep them as possibly sectioned as possible but as most of them are petstore brand im kinda curious to see what all might come out of a breeding. and by sectioned i mean keeping blacks to blacks or dilutes to dilutes to improve color while getting different colors.


----------



## m137b (Sep 22, 2010)

bethmccallister said:


> Sorry just saw that the doe is actually Chocolate? Chocolate is a/a - b/b and Himi is a/a - c(h)c. You can mix these too just fine and get some standardized babies, except the pied part. You would want to not breed the pied himi offspring and just the regular himi's.


You'd likely get Black [a/a B/b C/c or a/a B/b C/ch] in self and pied.



jessierose2006 said:


> Yes the pied chocolate and the whatever it is are both does lol.
> What happens if you breed pied himis to himis? are pied himis bad?
> ok. and black should darken himi points right?


Pied himis usually end up looking washed out/faded as adults. And yes pied himi is undesireable it's like a broken frosted pearl, lol, just doesn't look good.

I've darkened the points significantly by breeding himi/siamese to himi/siamese. Again, in rabbit terms the best black is from straight black breeding. same concept.



jessierose2006 said:


> ok good  getting something down right lol
> 
> so more on the brindles (possible brindles) x himi ---- what does himi do to brindle coloring? Would it matter if you had a brindle with no actual brindle pattern ( yellow coloring no brown)?


You'd get Brindle[Avy/a C/c or Avy/a C/ch] and Black[a/a C/c or a/a C/ch] An unmarked brindle will still produce the same results, genetically speaking.

There is a beige brindle but I beleive it is cch/ce or cch/c. They are pretty, but like all brindles still prone to obesity.


----------



## jessierose2006 (Dec 1, 2010)

oh really i didnt realize that. lol 
they are pretty cool. mine only has like maybe 3 small spotches of brown color and the rest is yellow im going to try and find the usb cable so i can get photos up.

ok so any pied himis are out the door or in spikes feeder bin. 
are there any other colors that are a definite no-no to mix


----------



## m137b (Sep 22, 2010)

Lol, for the most part tan/fox on pointed/shaded varieties, again they just don't work, if they have nice points but you can't see half.

I've found it interesting how many parellels there are to rabbit breeding, they just explain it better in mice.

If you want a brindle buck for your doe just ask, lol, I keep some brindles because they have nice density, but I usually cull most if not all of the bucks born.


----------



## jessierose2006 (Dec 1, 2010)

ok thanks not right now maybe in a bit i want to see what i get in the hopefully 3 litters i should have in 1.5-2 weeks


----------



## m137b (Sep 22, 2010)

jessierose2006 said:


> ok thanks not right now maybe in a bit i want to see what i get in the hopefully 3 litters i should have in 1.5-2 weeks


Oh, no sorry. I didn't mean I had one right now, lol. I probably won't have another brindle litter for about a month, I just paired them.

But you should get plenty of blacks which are compatable with brindle.


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

Cindy, are those your Beige brindles?
I'm sure Ann (Mrs.Beach) would love to see them, if they are.


----------

